# Help me pick one of these routers!



## cjtboy (Dec 21, 2013)

Hello,

I am in the market for a router, and have read a lot on this forum and other sites. For now, I am planning for mostly hand-held use, but hope to add a router table sometime in the future. I have narrowed it down to 2 options (for my sanity):

1) Bosch MRC23EVSK
2) Bosch 1617EVSPK

No question both get good reviews, so don't think I can really go wrong... that said, there is so much mixed information online, I am hoping some actual users of either the above routers can post back regarding the following to help me decide:

1) In an online post, I read the MRC23 wasn't well suited for a router table. They didn't say why, but given I am hoping to add a router table, I want to check on this. I think this router can't be used with a lift given the power connection, but can be used in a table just fine, right?

2) Any thoughts on which router between these 2 you would recommend to a buddy given your experience? 

3) It seems like the 1617 is a standard with lots of optional Bosch accessories and 3rd party accessories - I really can't find as much for the MRC23. I don't have these needs now, but don't want to be limited if I go with the MRC23.

4) Does the clear base make any difference on the MRC23? I think it would, but not sure.

5) Lastly, does the light on the MRC23 make any difference?

FWIW - I have used the 1617 once before, but not the MRC23 (haven't even been able to find it in any brick and mortar stores to check out in person)

Any input at all would be appreciated, many thanks!
chris


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi, Chris; welcome!
I use the 161*9*EVS myself, handheld. But it converts quickly to table use...no lifter or spring removal required. Both those features are designed in. So consider the cost of a lift when you look at your choices.
Sorry, can't help you with the two choices you made, no experience with them, but I really like Bosch, for what it's worth! 
Bosch 1619EVS 3-1/4HP Plunge Router - YouTube


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

From another new member's question, on another thread:
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/39459-router-table-whats-good-one.html#post318769


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I read the reviews on both on Amazon and came down on the 1617 side. I own two, one in the table, the other for plunge and fixed base use. I like them very well and prefer the wooden knobs - easier on my old hands. For the price difference, I'd stick to the 1617.


----------



## ronheb454 (Apr 8, 2013)

I was in the market just like you however I was also considering the 1619. I did settle on the MR23 which appears real nice. I have not had a chance to use it yet so I can't tell you how well I actually like operating this router. It does come up an above the table wrench and is suitable for a router table. I don't see any need for a router lift. I already have a Freud 3 1/4 hp router and a smaller Craftsman so I choose a middle of the road. The only thing I can tell you right now is it appears to be a real nice router with plenty of accessories available.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, you would be happy with either of these routers. I have a couple of each and they are my favorites. Do the always on LED's make a difference? Yes, it helps you see your work and reminds you to unplug while changing bits. The dust collection adapters are different between these two models but all the other accessories are compatible with both. Whoever said the MRC23 was not a good choice for a router table was half right. The fixed base is great for table mounting but the plunge base should not be table mounted per Bosch. This is also true for the 1617. The 1617 requires 12" clearance under the table top, the MRF23 requires 15".

Bosch is spoken here!


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

My first thought was to jokingly say that you should get one of each and make a final decision based on first-hand experience. I have a pair of 1617's, one in a table and the other I use free-hand. If the MRC23 would have been available when I bought the second--I'd have probably done it. I've not used an MRC23 but I think things like the light make it a better choice for handheld. The differentiating features between the two, in my mind, don't apply nearly as much to table mounting--and if the machines are about equal in the table I'd take the 1617's price. If you have to do one machine for both jobs...I'd probably choose the MRC23.

By the way, most of the accessories for those two also fit the Colt (trim router)--so the family is all related. 

earl


----------



## cjtboy (Dec 21, 2013)

Awesome - thank you all for the feedback, much appreciated. Now I just need to decide! no major rush on my end, but I'll end up picking up one of these soon.

thanks again
chris


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is some more information to help you decide. You can see the height difference in the first photo where both models have the dust collection adapters attached. The 1617 should be installed in the table with the latch facing you. The 23 should be installed with the latch facing left. Leaving the wooden knobs off the 1617 makes for more room under the table; on the 23 you can remove the non switch handle. You should order the RA1151 centering cone for installing in a mounting plate or for aligning the plunge router bases. The 1617 uses the RA1173AT dust adapters, the 23 uses the RA1177AT adapters. You can add an LED light to the plunge base of the 1617 like the dollar store light shown. The clear sub base plate does improve your ability to see your work and I expect the next revision of the 1617 will also have it. The black sub base plate you see on the left 23 is a Trend UniBase which allows you to use metric and SAE guide bushings; the standard sub base plate is shown on the right 23 in the last photo. I highly recommend the VAC005 vacuum hose.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mike--does the 23 have the Porter Cable 690 screw pattern in the base like the 1617? That is a very handy thing since so many aftermarket accessories have that pattern as a common option. Thanks!!

earl


----------



## cjtboy (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks again, guys - all great info.

One additional question - can you easily change bits from above the table with both of these routers? I've read some models are easier to this than others, but not sure which ones. Would be a hassle to have to remove from the table to change bits.


----------



## lgmonson (Jul 27, 2007)

cjtboy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in the market for a router, and have read a lot on this forum and other sites. For now, I am planning for mostly hand-held use, but hope to add a router table sometime in the future. I have narrowed it down to 2 options (for my sanity):
> 
> ...


Why not go with the 1617 EVSK? The Bosch fixed base is already equipped for above the table height adjustment and without the expense of a router lift. As for power, their HP difference is minimal. A 2.25 hp router can burn up a router bit nearly as fast as any of the bigger ones!

Buy an additional fixed base and leave it mounted on a mounting plate for router table use. For the cost of a lift you can buy a second fixed base 1617 EVS router and another mounting plate. Very handy setup for cutting rails and stiles. One is set up coping rail ends and the other preset for cutting stiles. All you need is to swap them (router, plate, and bit) in and out of the table. Much quickier than swapping bits and fiddling with re-adjusting a lift.

PS: Stick with 1/2" shanks whenever possible. They run cooler and with less vibration


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I never checked the hole pattern against the PC sub base plate Earl. One more thing on my to do list.


----------

